# Questions about FET: please help with your experience!



## ramonita (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm trying to learn something about FET, while waiting my estimate FET time (spring 2009)...I have a lot of time to wait, and a lot of questions   for you who had experience/knowledge of FET:
- is it possible to thaw a 3days embryo and grow it till blastocyst after thawing? Is it advisable, or it is less risk to transfer the embryo as soon as you thaw it?
- can they refroze an embryo after thawing it (and possibly letting it grow till blastocyst)? And, if it is possible, does being refrozen give the embryo less odds of implantation?
- is it true that transferring more than one embryo, even if the embryo/embryos added are of very bad quality, can help the better embryo to implant? I red this against tranfer of only one embryo...
- waiting more than 2 years from fertilization before FET reduce the odds of pregnancy?

Thank to everyone who will add any infos about these questions...


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Ramonita, 

I can't answer all of your questions I'm afraid but I'll try to answer some of them:-

I know that you defo can't re-freeze them once they've been thawed.  I also think it's possible to thaw 3 day embies & grow to blast.  The reason I know this is I asked that very question yesterday at the clinic.  We have 3 x 3 day embies frozen, and although we could grow them to blast, it's a risky procedure and they would only entertain the idea if you've got lots of embies. 

They also said the time limit for keeping them frozen is infinite, but procedure says they can only keep them for 5 years (I'm not sure if this varies from clinic to clinic). 

I would say that for me personally, this cycle has been far far easier than a fresh one, and although we haven't got to the end yet, I would definitely recommend it to anyone who has the option. 

Good luck

Shill x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi, just wanted to say, i think you can refreeze embies after defrosting if they have continued growing and have gone to blasts ( i have read it on this thread some where)...but i could be wrong!


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi ramonita,

When I had my FET they thawed three embies (as they were in the same straw) and said they were going to transfer all three because two were not good quality.  Well, it resulted in twins!  So, obviously one, possibly both of the "not good quality" embies were good enough to give me my beautiful babies.

Lots of luck next year!


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Michellem72,

Your story was encouraging.  That's my dilemma right now whether i should ask my Dr' to put in 3.  He is adamant about only implanting 2 embies but i want to maximize my chances as this may be my last try due to financial situation.  i have 9 frosties waiting and i really want to implant 3.  Congratulations on your twins.  Can you tell me what your protocol was if you remember.  I'm doing BCP right now and i did Aygestin.  I will be starting Lupron on next Tuesday and then estradiol tablets then progesterone injections, and at some point prog. suppositories.  i'm sooo nervous cause i want this to work so bad.  It was good to read your success.  That gives me hope.  First IVF failed so i hope this will be my turn


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi latlasan,

I'm so glad my story helped you!

Hmmm... not sure if I can remember.  It seems so long ago!  LOL  I just conferred with DH and this is what I did.  I believe I did BCP to get AF started.  And, I was on the patch.  I think they had me use 3 at a time, which was nuts (but obviously worked).  Plus those oh-so-lovely suppositories (front entrance).

My first cycle we used oral tablets and the suppositories.

Lots of luck with your treatment.  I was sooooooooooo nervous going into FET.  My thinking was - if a fresh cycle with the best embryos didn't work why would frozen with not the best?  Obviously it doesn't matter.

If you have any more questions send me a PM as I may forget to check here!

Thank you, I can't believe how fast time flies.  My two change by the day.  Your day will come.  

Michelle xx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Michellem72

Thanks for the response and encouraging words.  I'll talk to you soon.


----------

